#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  I need (Applied Drilling Circulation Systems, Hydraulics, Calculations and Models)

## Harron

Author(s):Boyun Guo, PhD, and Gefei Liu


thank you so much in advanceSee More: I need (Applied Drilling Circulation Systems, Hydraulics, Calculations and Models)

----------


## vokales

me too

----------


## p3yots

me too..
please help ...

----------


## alizadeh91

me too  :Frown:

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

any help

----------


## mayerj

i need (Applied Drilling Circulation Systems, Hydraulics, Calculations and Models) muchas gracias

----------


## emadjamshidi1363

If anyone can help it will be great

Sent from my HTC Desire 820s dual sim using Tapatalk

----------


## kfctco

Part 1

Rar passsword = "egpet.net"

without Quotes
Applied Drilling Circulation Systems - Hydraulics, Calculations, and Models By Guo, Boyun_ Liu, Gefei.part1

----------


## kfctco

Part 2

Download both files in one directory.

Extract using winrar software.

rar password = "egpet.net"

without quotes

----------


## emadjamshidi1363

Thank you so much kfctco.

----------


## emadjamshidi1363

Design and Operation of Jet-Bit Programs For Maximum Hydraulic Horsepower, Impact Force or Jet Velocity  SPE-1288-G

Published in Petroleum Transactions, AIME, Volume 219, 1960, pages 238-250

If anyone have access to onepetro do a favor and send this for me, Thanks in advance.

----------


## quimico820

> Thank you so much kfctco.



El password is wrong, help

----------

